# [2010] SVC Membership Card question



## JDHPE (Apr 16, 2010)

We just received our Shell membership cards.  They look great, but nothing in the correspondence about needing to show them at check-in.

Any SVC members have advice on if we should carry these on our vacation for check-in or discounts or anything else?  (Our HGVC cards are good for a small discount in the on-site shop, so we try to remember to bring them on vacation.)

Thanks!


----------



## shellboy (Apr 19, 2010)

Did you buy your Shell points resale? or from the developer?

We bought ours resale and never received membership cards but it has never been a problem. Not sure what value the cards have.


----------



## JDHPE (Apr 19, 2010)

shellboy said:


> Did you buy your Shell points resale? or from the developer?
> 
> We bought ours resale and never received membership cards but it has never been a problem. Not sure what value the cards have.



We have recently closed on two SVC resales (found both through the TUG Marketplace).  So far, we have received membership cards on one of them.  It was the second one to close, so based on your experience, we may not get cards for the first one.   

Glad to hear they are not required.  Thanks for your info!


----------



## Rumpled (Jul 26, 2011)

A benefit that we were told of the membership card (we bought from SVC :hysterical: ) is that you get free day use at SVC properties.
We haven't done that yet, but if we happen to be near a SVC and not staying in it; apparently we can.
I only see that as a benefit if you live real close to one and want to use the pool etc.
We live real close to Anaheim and would never want to use that for the day - Vino Bello, maybe.  But, if I found myself near Vino Bello; it's because I'm staying there already.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 2, 2011)

*SVC Card*

I've never used my SVC cards for anything.  You absolutely don't need them to check in, etc.  We've used the lounge at the Donatello when not staying there and technically you should show your card, but I've never been asked.  I've just signed in as an SVC owner.


----------



## Rumpled (Sep 16, 2011)

I can confirm that a Shell card will get one day use at Shell resorts when not staying there.
Recently we went to the Legacy in Phoenix and saw a lot of people use the pool in the afternoons that were locals.
We took a side trip to Tucson to look at the Starr Pass Resort.  We handed over our membership card and were given a key to the pool and recreation areas.
Saw a few day use people there as well.
At Starr Pass they even had a sign on the check-in counter on the process to get an annual key for day use there.

We also stopped by at Orange Tree Golf Resort and were given a short tour of a unit and day use at the pool.

I don't know of any discounts or anything else a card gets you.

I'm sure if you don't have a card, you could call and get a new one.
I'm going to do that later today because I can't even read all the numbers on mine and the wife lost hers.


----------



## Mickey Moe (Sep 16, 2011)

We have used our SVC card for discounts at area restaurants that offer discounts to resort members.

This was during our stay at Carriage Hills in Ontario, Canada.


----------

